# la fascinación de las mujeres jóvenes con el islam: emma watson se hace propalestina



## MAESE PELMA (17 Ene 2022)

lo están pidiendo a gritos: quieren machos que las dominen y les pongan la ropa que ellos escojan para ellas. 











Emma Watson apoya al pueblo palestino y es acusada de antisemita


Watson, protagonista de la saga 'Harry Potter' y activista política, ha sido defendida por varias figuras de Hollywood en su defensa de Palestina. La...




vandal.elespanol.com


----------



## adal86 (17 Ene 2022)

El islam lo asocian a pollas grandes y a tíos con mucha testosterona


----------



## naburiano (17 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> lo están pidiendo a gritos: quieren machos que las dominen y les pongan la ropa que ellos escojan para ellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El islam es repugnante, si.
Pero no jodas, yo también soy propalestino.

Crear Israel fue, exactamente, como si llenarás Andalucía de moros y reclamasen un Al-Andalus independiente, con la excusa de que vivieron aquí hace siglos.

Cambia Andalucía por Palestina y judíos por moros, es lo mismo.

Dicho esto, a estas alturas, la única posibilidad de paz es que israelíes y palestinos renuncien a sus religiones y sean capaces de convivir en un mismo país.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (17 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> El islam es repugnante, si.
> Pero no jodas, yo también soy propalestino.
> 
> Crear Israel fue, exactamente, como si llenarás Andalucía de moros y reclamasen un Al-Andalus independiente, con la excusa de que vivieron aquí hace siglos.
> ...



Palestinos y Sionistas son la misma mierda, un católico debería estar a favor del reino de Jerusalén. Erradicar tanto a unos como a otros y recuperar Tierra Santa para la cruz.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (17 Ene 2022)

Si se hubiese hecho pro-israelita, también la criticariais


----------



## naburiano (17 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Palestinos y Sionistas son la misma mierda, un católico debería estar a favor del reino de Jerusalén. Erradicar tanto a unos como a otros y recuperar Tierra Santa para la cruz.



Yo soy panteísta. Pero como cristiano cultural me atrae la idea.

Nukes en el desierto, a los dos bandos.


----------



## Terminus (17 Ene 2022)

Hombre a los palestinos los narigudos les están ocupando su tierra


----------



## naburiano (17 Ene 2022)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Si se hubiese hecho pro-israelita, también la criticariais



Es que ser pro-israelita es peor, por supuesto que la llovería caca.


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (17 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Palestinos y Sionistas son la misma mierda, un católico debería estar a favor del reino de Jerusalén. Erradicar tanto a unos como a otros y recuperar Tierra Santa para la cruz.



El título de rey de Jerusalén sigue existiendo y lo ostenta el rey de España.


----------



## machotafea (17 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Palestinos y Sionistas son la misma mierda, un católico debería estar a favor del reino de Jerusalén. Erradicar tanto a unos como a otros y recuperar Tierra Santa para la cruz.



Pedazo de burro ignorante. Hay muchos palestinos cristianos, se conservan los múltiples y diversos ritos cristianos en Palestina. Hay que ser ZOQUETE para no saber distinguir nada...


----------



## naburiano (17 Ene 2022)

Es que es eso, para solucionar el conflicto tendrían que aceptar abandonar sus religiones y nación o pretensiones nacionales.

Palestina e Israel unificadas bajo un estado ni judío, ni musulmán, que no se llamase ni Palestina, ni Israel. 
Podría llamarse levante o algo así.

Pero todo esto que he dicho es muy improbable que ocurra.


----------



## Kartoffeln (17 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Es que es eso, para solucionar el conflicto tendrían que aceptar abandonar sus religiones y nación o pretensiones nacionales.
> 
> Palestina e Israel unificadas bajo un estado ni judío, ni musulmán, que no se llamase ni Palestina, ni Israel.
> Podría llamarse levante o algo así.
> ...



Palestel o Isrealina molarían,


----------



## naburiano (18 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Palestel o Isrealina molarían,



Suena a droja.


----------



## machotafea (18 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Es que es eso, para solucionar el conflicto tendrían que aceptar abandonar sus religiones y nación o pretensiones nacionales.
> 
> Palestina e Israel unificadas bajo un estado ni judío, ni musulmán, que no se llamase ni Palestina, ni Israel.
> Podría llamarse levante o algo así.
> ...



Entonces, en ese caso, cuando esto se llene de Moros (ocurrirá invariablemente), habría que reconsiderar llamarlo de nuevo Andalucia. O Españistan.


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (18 Ene 2022)

Me la sopla bastante los problemas de los moros y de los judíos. Sus problemas no son mis problemas.

Pero está claro que en esto llevan razón los moros.


----------



## naburiano (18 Ene 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Entonces, en ese caso, cuando esto se llene de Moros (ocurrirá invariablemente), habría que reconsiderar llamarlo de nuevo Andalucia. O Españistan.



No, no hemos llegado aún a una situación tan desesperada como la de los palestinos. Aquí hay moros, pero no han constituido una nación independiente y no tienen nukes.

Israel tiene nukes, ya no se van a marchar, aunque llegasen como inmigrantes y luego se independizasen y usurpasen el territorio en su día.


----------



## naburiano (18 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> No, no hemos llegado aún a una situación tan desesperada como la de los palestinos. Aquí hay moros, pero no han constituido una nación independiente y no tienen nukes.
> 
> Israel tiene nukes, ya no se van a marchar, aunque llegasen como inmigrantes y luego se independizarsen y usurpasen el territorio.


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> El islam es repugnante, si.
> Pero no jodas, yo también soy propalestino.
> 
> Crear Israel fue, exactamente, como si llenarás Andalucía de moros y reclamasen un Al-Andalus independiente, con la excusa de que vivieron aquí hace siglos.
> ...



Pero si es que a los judíos originales de Palestina también les jodieron.
Yo tenía una imagen de aquello totalmente diferente que no se muy bien de dónde saqué. Supongo que juntando cachos de información de películas y demás.
Pero cuando he visto la verdadera historia del Israel moderno he flipado.
Lo peor es que se lo conté a un judío pensando que era un invento. Y me confirmó que fue así.
Pero para el resto del mundo es pacifista pero para fundar Israel torticeramente, robando casas y tal todo bien y para ampliarlo robando más casa y terreno, todo correcto. Pero el resto de guerras del mundo están muy mal.

Y lo más grande es que a los coptos los tienen fritos y exterminados. Y también es correcto.

Que puto nivel de cinismo.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> El islam es repugnante, si.
> Pero no jodas, yo también soy propalestino.
> 
> Crear Israel fue, exactamente, como si llenarás Andalucía de moros y reclamasen un Al-Andalus independiente, con la excusa de que vivieron aquí hace siglos.
> ...



Pues yo tengo sentimientos enfrentados.

Por una parte los judíos como élite internacional apatrida son una peste.
Por otra como estado de Israel y hebreos me parecen que tienen unos huevazos, convierten lo que sería un secarral asqueroso de follacabras en cultivos de primera y generadores de riqueza....
Además de que el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo.... (mejor un estado "occidental" en medio oriente que de vez en cuanoo les de unas buenas palizas)


----------



## naburiano (18 Ene 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Pero si es que a los judíos originales de Palestina también les jodieron.
> Yo tenía una imagen de aquello totalmente diferente que no se muy bien de dónde saqué. Supongo que juntando cachos de información de películas y demás.
> Pero cuando he visto la verdadera historia del Israel moderno he flipado.
> Lo peor es que se lo conté a un judío pensando que era un invento. Y me confirmó que fue así.
> ...



Cinismo, no, así se creó el estado de Israel.

Lo cual no quita que el islam invadiese ese territorio en el siglo VII y mantuviese como dhimmies con menos derechos a cristianos y judíos que, ante tal condición de inferioridad fiscal y social, se convirtiesen al islam.

Una cosa no quita la otra. Si la historia está llena de hijos de puta.


----------



## naburiano (18 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Pues yo tengo sentimientos enfrentados.
> 
> Por una parte los judíos como élite internacional apatrida son una peste.
> Por otra como estado de Israel y hebreos me parecen que tienen unos huevazos, convierten lo que sería un secarral asqueroso de follacabras en cultivos de primera y generadores de riqueza....
> Además de que el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo.... (mejor un estado "occidental" en medio oriente que de vez en cuanoo les de unas buenas palizas)



Todos son enemigos. Pero comprendo tu postura.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Ene 2022)

BROOOTAL - Hitler se descojona de Roosevelt


El Führer de risas en el Reichstag A partir minuto (0:40) Me gustaría saber sí existe este vídeo traducido al español o en su defecto si está por ahí el discurso completo, que lo único que encuentro es este fragmento en idioma pirata. Un saludo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (18 Ene 2022)

No confundamos el islam con el "problema" palestino. A mi no me interesa ninguno de los dos, pero entiendo que haya gente que simpatice con los segundos. Y muchos de ellos están contra la invasión islámica.


----------



## Señormerigueder (18 Ene 2022)

Emma está como un cencerro.
Qué más da si se hace propalestina o se pone polla.
Este foro parece telecirco.


----------



## W.Morgan (18 Ene 2022)

Los progres suelen apoyar a los palestinos, porque siempre están destruyendo, y los palestinos son musulmanes llenos de odio a la cultura occidental y más a los judíos claro, que es lo que tienen más cerca molestándoles.

Palestina no existe, es un termino romano que sacaron despues de la revuelta aquella para fastidiar a los judíos, el territorio antes de que lo llamaran Israel se llamaba Canaán. Cuando los hebreos salieron de egipto, en la tierra de canaan había diversos reinos y ninguno se llamaba "Palestina".

Los que ahora llaman palestinos son árabes llegados de los territorios de alrededor en su mayoría, y alguno quedaría de los territorios de israel que no fueron conquistados por los hebreos como la zona de gaza que antes era filistea.

Esrael es la unica democracia de orientemedio, una país creado básicamente por europeos y donde hay una libertad y un progreso económico y social parecido al de europa, y la mayoría de la gente encuentra oportunidades allí y mas o menos prospera. En los paises árabes es un puro asco todo. Solo con esto en mi opinión ya se habrían ganado el derecho a ocupar ese territorio. Los musulmanes que se vayan a Egipto que es enorme, o a arabia o a cualquiera de sus extensos paises llenos de petroleo.


----------



## Burrocracia (18 Ene 2022)

En el "Bando palestino" hay una buena proporción de cristianos y en Siria,Líbano,Jordania, Irak...eso sí son Árabes cristianos.


----------



## lacuentaatras (18 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> lo están pidiendo a gritos: quieren machos que las dominen y les pongan la ropa que ellos escojan para ellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No creo que sea un fenómeno femenino...adolescente si me apuras.

Causa, que aun siendo uno muy anti islam, puede generar muchas simpatias. Sin pretender tomar partido, ignorancia obliga, lo de "la invasión" occidental de "tierras árabes" tras la segunda guerra mundial, por muy <"protectorado" ingles que fuera o realidad histórica....no deja de ser como si "al sitio más sagrado de la Patria de cualquiera" les obligaran a anexionar Otro-Pais enemigo histórico y culturalmente " de esa manera (aunque convivieran historicamente, traer millones, cambio todo el "paradigma....así, porque lo decidieron "los ayendes".....

Me resulto mucho más vomitivo sus actitudes ultra feministas ( decirle a una mujer que se contradice eso es más peligroso)


----------



## PA\BE (18 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> lo están pidiendo a gritos: quieren machos que las dominen y les pongan la ropa que ellos escojan para ellas.





adal86 dijo:


> El islam lo asocian a pollas grandes y a tíos con mucha testosterona



ERROR.

Es importante que comprendan esto:
La mujer actual relaciona el Islam con el emigrante, esto es, un hombre en una posición inferior a la suya.
Esto le permite ocupar el rol dominante (económico, social y cultural) que es lo que fomentan las tesis feminomarxistas.

Cuando llegan las primeras hostias en el hocico, advierten que las leyes viogen creadas ad-hoc contra el hombre occidental no aplican al extranjero, y el círculo vicioso del género se retroalimenta, endureciendo las condiciones para el hombre que las acata obligatoriamente y que consideran débil.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Ene 2022)

La realidad es que por 1948 mas de la mitad del pueblo palestino era cristiano...... ¿donde estan ahora?


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Ene 2022)

El santo Corán también dicen que al profeta le gustaban jovencitas


----------



## eltonelero (18 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No confundamos el islam con el "problema" palestino. A mi no me interesa ninguno de los dos, pero entiendo que haya gente que simpatice con los segundos. *Y muchos de ellos están contra la invasión islámica.*



ya ya, es lo que te dice cualquier follacabra de puertas para fuera,,,, yo bien con cristianos, yo bien con todo el mundo, blao blao y cuando son mayoria en cualquier territorio imponen lo suyo.


----------



## CommiePig (18 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> lo están pidiendo a gritos: quieren machos que las dominen y les pongan la ropa que ellos escojan para ellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el socialkomunismo globalista y sus aliadEs, seguidores del violaniñas que hace la guerra







friendly people


----------



## CommiePig (18 Ene 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Pedazo de burro ignorante. Hay muchos palestinos cristianos, se conservan los múltiples y diversos ritos cristianos en Palestina. Hay que ser ZOQUETE para no saber distinguir nada...



la Iglesia esta perseguida en los territorios sometidos al Islám, al nuevo hinduismo y al komunismo

en la franja de Gaza, crees que su derecho a la libertad religiosa esta garantizado?


----------



## Kabraloka (18 Ene 2022)

emma watson debe tener algún trauma relacionado con la varita de harry potter.
Esa varita, esa varita, dónde se mete la varita?


----------



## CommiePig (18 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El santo Corán también dicen que al profeta le gustaban jovencitas



y se le apareció yibril (yo creo que es un demonio), ....por los frutos los reconoceréis


----------



## Dj Puesto (18 Ene 2022)

está como una regadera, no sabe si mata o espanta, lo importante es que aunque pasan los años sigue siendo un melafo si la vistes un poco femenina.


----------



## tocafa (18 Ene 2022)

Jerusalén no es ni de judíos ni de musulmanes sino de cristianos. Algún día recuperaremos los territorios en una nueva cruzada liderada por un Papa que no sea el anticristo como el actual.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ene 2022)

Hasta que los enclenques afeminados se suben en una compañia de tanques Merkava y arrasan un barrio entero de moros mientras otros feos enclenques subidos en F15 bombardean como si no hubiera un mañana.

_Dios siempre esta del lado de quien mas cañones tiene._


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ene 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Jerusalén no es ni de judíos ni de musulmanes sino de cristianos. Algún día recuperaremos los territorios en una nueva cruzada liderada por un Papa que no sea el anticristo como el actual.



No solo eso, Jerusalén es territorio Español, ya que el título de Rey de Jerusalén lo posee el Rey de España desde Carlos III.

Estamos tardando en ir alli a reclamar lo que es nuestro a moros y jews, echarles a todos al desierto y plantar aquello de encinas y alcornoques y poner buenos gorrinos pata negra a pastar por ahi, que se note que estamos. De vinos nos cargamos las viñas de uva shiraz que tienen y ponemos vides de garnacha.







De los de alli, el que se quiera quedar tiene que asistir a una matanza y comer ostentoreamente los chorizos y carnes que se servian con abundante vino y aguardiente, como se estilaba en tiempos del imperio para distinguir a los cristianos viejos de los impostores.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ene 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Pedazo de burro ignorante. Hay muchos palestinos cristianos, se conservan los múltiples y diversos ritos cristianos en Palestina. Hay que ser ZOQUETE para no saber distinguir nada...



Los cristianos que quedaron tras las cruzadas fueron practicamente aniquilados durante la dominación fatimí y otomana de la zona y los pocos que llegaron a principios del siglo XX (una minoria notable del 20%) fueron perseguidos hasta el exterminio (los redujeron al 5% mientras tanto Roma mirando para otro lado). 

Ahora queda un puñado de comunidades, las mas importantes en la Siria de Assad que ofrece un refugio seguro a los cristianos perseguidos, tambien en Israel los aceptan de buen grado ya que no tienen inconveniente en alistarse al ejercito de Israel y atizar a sus verdugos musulmanes con verdadera motivación.

De los pocos que quedan como comunidad homogenea propiamente dicha, los mas importantes son los maronitas libaneses, una comunidad de un cuarto de millón defendida por unos 50.000 de ellos armados hasta los dientes encuadrados en las famosas falanges, uno de los actores mas brutales y sanguinarios en las guerras de oriente medio. Cada vez que aparecen en un conflicto les dan _caridad cristiana_ en abundancia a los musulmanes, hasta tal punto que Hezbollah tiene buen cuidado en no joderles en sus barrios.


----------



## Chino Negro (18 Ene 2022)

Moro muerto abono para mi huerto


----------



## Vctrlnz (18 Ene 2022)

Cobardes? Rodeados de miles de millones de trillones de moros y los exterminarian a todos fácilmente, làstima no lo hagan


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Palestinos y Sionistas son la misma mierda, un católico debería estar a favor del reino de Jerusalén. Erradicar tanto a unos como a otros y recuperar Tierra Santa para la cruz.



A los fachas como tú os deberían meter en un manicomio.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Ene 2022)

Te digo lo mismo que a @MAESE PELMA.


----------



## FOYETE (18 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> El islam es repugnante, si.
> Pero no jodas, yo también soy propalestino.
> 
> Crear Israel fue, exactamente, como si llenarás Andalucía de moros y reclamasen un Al-Andalus independiente, con la excusa de que vivieron aquí hace siglos.
> ...



A eso le sumas financiación internacional para los moros.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Ene 2022)

La única solución es un único estado aconfesional, pero los judíos no quieren.


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Ene 2022)

Pues ya tardas. Coge un arma y tira para allá.

Las cosas que se dicen, se hacen.


----------



## Casoncillo (18 Ene 2022)

El instinto natural de las mujeres es proteger a los débiles (en este caso los llamados oprimidos por el nwo) y a los tullidos, fisicos y mentales (moronegros con ci de 50). Nada que no se supiera ya.


----------



## AMP (18 Ene 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> El islam lo asocian a pollas grandes y a tíos con mucha testosterona



Mientras que nosotros lo asociamos a ladrones, asesinos y mentalidad medieval. 

Se nota que ellas hablan desde su experiencia... y nosotros también.


----------



## Culozilla (18 Ene 2022)

FACTOR EXÓTICO + FACTOR PENA + LAVADO DE CEREBRO+ ODIO AL HOMBRE BLANCO HETEROSEXUAL = ISLAM A FULL entre las jóvenes.


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (18 Ene 2022)

Jajaja otra vez las fantasías derechudas con los moros, con razón extrañan el antiguo régimen dónde españistan temblaba ante un montón de camelleros bárbaros.

Y lo de Palestina que sorprende si todos los nazis de este foro odian a Israel, aunque sea el único país civilizado de su región.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Ene 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Y lo de Palestina que sorprende si todos los nazis de este foro odian a Israel, aunque sea el único país civilizado de su región.



"Todos los nazis" menos los de Vox, que chupan polla sionista.


----------



## machotafea (18 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Los cristianos que quedaron tras las cruzadas fueron practicamente aniquilados durante la dominación fatimí y otomana de la zona y los pocos que llegaron a principios del siglo XX (una minoria notable del 20%) fueron perseguidos hasta el exterminio (los redujeron al 5% mientras tanto Roma mirando para otro lado).
> 
> Ahora queda un puñado de comunidades, las mas importantes en la Siria de Assad que ofrece un refugio seguro a los cristianos perseguidos, tambien en Israel los aceptan de buen grado ya que no tienen inconveniente en alistarse al ejercito de Israel y atizar a sus verdugos musulmanes con verdadera motivación.
> 
> ...



Unos maricones


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Ene 2022)

El islam es feminista, lo han dicho en la Secta y lo he corroborado en Twister...


----------



## ENRABATOR (18 Ene 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Jajaja otra vez las fantasías derechudas con los moros, con razón extrañan el antiguo régimen dónde españistan temblaba ante un montón de camelleros bárbaros.
> 
> Y lo de Palestina que sorprende si todos los nazis de este foro odian a Israel, aunque sea el único país civilizado de su región.



Los rojos sois lo mas propalestino que hay pero como eres argentino, judio y rojo, tienes un conflicto de intereses que no puedes con el. Se siente


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Ene 2022)

Esto no va de islam o no islam. Va de que las mujeres tienen más tendencia a defender a los que parecen más "débiles" o los discriminados. Si a un colectivo o bando se le pinta hasta la saciedad como el lado víctima, lo defenderán por ese motivo. 
Por eso hay más mujeres en las ONG sin cobrar(no cuento a las que cobran): quieren ayudar a otros más que los hombres y más a los que parecen más necesitados/discriminados/víctimas.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (18 Ene 2022)

el norte de áfrica para españa me pone la polla dura como el cemento


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (18 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> lo están pidiendo a gritos: quieren machos que las dominen y les pongan la ropa que ellos escojan para ellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PERO CUÀNTOS CASOS DE ESOS HAY EN ESPAÑA, PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL??
PAJILLERO.
RETRASADO.
POST ABSURDO DE UN PRINGADO QUE NO FOLLA NI PAGANDO.


----------



## MCC (18 Ene 2022)

Los cuckoccidentales tenéis que estar agradecidos con nosotros los judíos. Somos los únicos capaces y con la firme y decidida voluntad de detener el avance de los follacabras, la postura de Israel es inflexible y nos hemos convertido en el parapeto contra el Islam, la religión mas primitiva, mas peligrosa y de mayor crecimiento en el mundo. 

Sin nosotros los mahometanos tendrían vía libre a Europa y esta perra estaría obligada a llevar el trapo en la cabeza y a hacer la esclava domestica y sexual del moro de turno.

Y bien es sabido que los cuckoccidentales mordéis la mano que os da de comer, también la que os defiende.


----------



## Libistros (18 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Los cuckoccidentales tenéis que estar agradecidos con nosotros los judíos. Somos los únicos capaces y con la firme y decidida voluntad de detener el avance de los follacabras, la postura de Israel es inflexible y nos hemos convertido en el parapeto contra el Islam, la religión mas primitiva, mas peligrosa y de mayor crecimiento en el mundo. Sin nosotros los mahometanos tendrían vía libre a Europa y esta perra estaría obligada a llevar el trapo en la cabeza y a hacer la esclava domestica y sexual del moro de turno.



Sin los occidentales a los que parasitáis e intentáis destrozar continuamente os quedan dos telediarios en el mundo con lo que yo que tú me miraría dónde están mis lealtades no vaya a ser que muráis de éxito, al fin y al cabo es lo único que sabéis hacer bien, mirar las cosas en clave de negocios mientras adoráis a un diablo para sentir que tenéis algo parecido a una espiritualidad y no sois meros cascarones vacíos.


----------



## W.Morgan (18 Ene 2022)

Y por eso el karma ha decretado la invasión de españa y europa de moros, porque sois egoistas y cainitas, que no dejáis a los ciudadanos honestos convivir en paz, y luego apoyáis a sus enemigos, los mismos que luego vienen aquí o acaparan las paguitas y delinquen por las ciudades, y ni mencionar las violaciones...

Si un día los musulmanes lograran arrasar con israel iba a ser un desastre hasta para ellos mismos, porque muchos musulmanes viven bien y en paz en israel, muchos de ellos incluso apoyan al estado de israel. El nombre más común en Israel es Mohamed.

Pero como odiais a los judios porque sois envidiosos y os tragáis la propaganda vaticana pues así estáis. Luego no os quejés cuando venga un moro a daros karma, eso apoyabais vosotros que se hiciera con los judíos, que es lo que harían los palestinos y toda esa panda de enajenados si pudieran.

Y si viniera el califato Omeya aquí a españa a gobernar como gobiernan los judios en israel, respetando todas las religiones y derechos y construyendo un país decente como israel, yo sería el primero en darles la bienvenida, aunque tengan mucho menos derecho que los judíos a reclamar territorios.

Que tiene narices que os pongáis de parte de los musulmanes, ya hay que estar mal de la chota.


----------



## petro6 (18 Ene 2022)

Hay palestinos cristianos, por si alguien no lo sabía.


----------



## hortera (18 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> El islam es repugnante, si.
> Pero no jodas, yo también soy propalestino.
> 
> Crear Israel fue, exactamente, como si llenarás Andalucía de moros y reclamasen un Al-Andalus independiente, con la excusa de que vivieron aquí hace siglos.
> ...



Es mil veces mejor un judío k un moro


----------



## W.Morgan (18 Ene 2022)

Como si españa no le vendiera armas a turquía, y apoyara a los terroristas de gaza a través de ONGetas.
Israel tiene retos serios que afrontar, no como españa que se dedica a autodestruirse, y no van a dejar de lado oportunidades de afianzar su seguridad por reirle las gracias a una república bananera de rojos traicioneros que no tienen respeto ni por sus propios ciudadanos.


----------



## Libistros (18 Ene 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Pero como odiais a los judios* porque sois envidiosos* y os tragáis la propaganda vaticana pues así estáis. Luego no os quejés cuando venga un moro a daros karma, eso apoyabais vosotros que se hiciera con los judíos, que es lo que harían los palestinos y toda esa panda de enajenados si pudieran.
> 
> Y si viniera el califato Omeya aquí a españa a gobernar como gobiernan los judios en israel, respetando todas las religiones y derechos y construyendo un país decente como israel, yo sería el primero en darles la bienvenida, aunque tengan mucho menos derecho que los judíos a reclamar territorios.
> 
> Que tiene narices que os pongáis de parte de los musulmanes, ya hay que estar mal de la chota.



Jajaja, le dijo la sartén al cazo.

Rápido!, id inventando otro genocidio con seis millones de judíos a ser posible en un país de menos de tres millones de personas para que se note mejor el INVENT que el anterior ya se ha quedado desfasado y no cuela.

Los judíos y los moros podéis entenderos muy bien entre vosotros que sois supercoleguis. Os vais a Australia y os disputáis el territorio a base de golems y declaraciones de guerras santas.


----------



## MCC (18 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Sin los occidentales a los que parasitáis e intentáis destrozar continuamente os quedan dos telediarios en el mundo con lo que yo que tú me miraría dónde están mis lealtades no vaya a ser que muráis de éxito, al fin y al cabo es lo único que sabéis hacer bien, mirar las cosas en clave de negocios mientras adoráis a un diablo para sentir que tenéis algo parecido a una espiritualidad y no sois meros cascarones vacíos.



Si vosotros, los gentiles de mierda, teníais como divinidad suprema al fuego y le cantabais a la luna como buenos salvajes, fuimos los judíos quienes os enseñamos lo que era el monoteísmo y lo que esto implicaba; el inexorable reconocimiento y adoración de un único Dios. Sin embargo lleváis el paganismo tan incrustado en el ADN que en vuestra religión cucktolica adoráis a mil santos, a otros mil ángeles y a otras mil vírgenes, no muy diferente a las creencias hinduistas. Y como guinda del pastel pensáis que Dios se encarnó en un hombre, para nosotros en el mejor de los casos esto es un mal chiste, pero en realidad es pura blasfemia. 

Y te informo que en nuestro calendario es el año 5782. Para vosotros es el 2022 porque estáis aquí desde el día de ayer y vais a desaparecer pasado mañana.


----------



## Libistros (18 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Si vosotros, los gentiles de mierda, teníais como divinidad suprema al fuego y le cantabais a la luna como buenos salvajes, fuimos los judíos quienes os enseñamos lo que era el monoteísmo y lo que esto implicaba; el inexorable reconocimiento y adoración de un único Dios. Sin embargo lleváis el paganismo tan incrustado en el ADN que en vuestra religión cucktolica adoráis a mil santos, a otros mil ángeles y a otras mil vírgenes, no muy diferente a las creencias hinduistas. Y como guinda del pastel pensáis que Dios se encarnó en un hombre, para nosotros en el mejor de los casos esto es un mal chiste, pero en realidad es pura blasfemia.
> 
> Y te informo que en nuestro calendario es el año 5782. Para vosotros es el 2022 porque estáis aquí desde el día de ayer y vais a desaparecer pasado mañana.



Y con nuestra desaparición sellaréis también la vuestra. Gran éxito, sí señor. Hay que reírse porque lo absurdo del argumentario de estas venganzas de parvulario no da para otra cosa. Qué tristeza tiene que ser que la gente con la que convives sea mejor que tú en todo, sin ningún tipo de artificio y de esfuerzo y que, en vez de darle crédito y tratar de mejorar, te dediques a vivir amargado todo el día ¡Cuánta pobreza espiritual!

A lo demás ni puta idea, señora. Váyase a estudiar historia VERDADERA mientras se mira el porqué de los calendarios y, a ser posible, váyase también a parasitar a otro universo.


----------



## MCC (18 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Y con nuestra desaparición sellaréis también la vuestra. Gran éxito, sí señor. Hay que reírse porque lo absurdo del argumentario de estas venganzas de parvulario no da para otra cosa. Qué tristeza tiene que ser que la gente con la que convives sea mejor que tú en todo, sin ningún tipo de artificio y de esfuerzo y que, en vez de darle crédito y tratar de mejorar, te dediques a vivir amargado todo el día ¡Cuánta pobreza espiritual!
> 
> A lo demás ni puta idea, señora. Váyase a estudiar historia VERDADERA mientras se mira el porqué de los calendarios y, a ser posible, váyase también a parasitar a otro universo.



Si las dos neuronas que tienes no da para contra argumentar, es natural que te limites a lanzar una risita equina.

Quien necesita estudiar Historia con imperiosa necesidad eres tu, gentil hombre, porque tal parece que no tienes ni las mas puta idea de que los judíos hemos sobrevivido a babilonios, asirios, egipcios, romanos, persas, cristianos en la Edad Media y alemanes árabes en la Edad actual (salimos victoriosos en la Guerra de los Seis Días y en la Guerra de Yom kippur)

¿Y vosotros, castellanos? Habeis perdido la guerra contra el NWO y actualmente estáis cogidos de los huevos por las feministas a la par en que chupáis rabo moruno. Y lo mas importante, OS ESTAIS EXTINGUIENDO.


----------



## MCC (18 Ene 2022)

Israel solo tiene dos aliados; su ejercito y su armada. Y somos como un perro rabioso, demasiado peligroso para ir tocándole los huevos. La cantidad de científicos iraníes asesinados por nuestro Mossad así lo corroboran.

Caso contrario con Paco Spain, si los marroquíes os están invadiendo bajo beneplácito de vuestras mujeres, sois demasiado maricones para defender lo que decís es vuestra tierra. Os quedan dos días como Reino porque vais camino a ser un Califato.


----------



## Libistros (18 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> OS ESTAIS E XTINGUIENDO



Y vosotros tras nosotros. Qué es lo que no entiendes de que acabar con los europeos por ENVIDIA significa autodestruiros. Porque no es tan difícil de entender. Los moros os los podéis llevar con vosotros que para eso son vuestro invento y brazo armado ocasional,... hasta que decidan que la traición sienta mejor siguiendo vuestro ejemplo.

Me río porque un tío que se inventa o altera la realidad a conveniencia y en función de lo que le interesa a su "pueblo" está desacreditado para opinar de cualquier tema, como para ponerme a charlar en serio con él en plan coleguitas. Yo dialogo con mis congéneres, no soy como "otros" que necesitan de la opinión de sus supuestos rivales (que no lo son porque no nos importáis nada) para autoafirmarse en su odio que es lo único que les hace avanzar cada día porque carecen de motivaciones de índole superior. ¿Qué se puede sacar en claro dialogando con un tío que tiene permitida la mentira obscena como recurso intelectual y vital? No se compadrea con quien te quiere mal.


----------



## algemeine (18 Ene 2022)

sexo exotico.


----------



## Luftwuaje (18 Ene 2022)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Si se hubiese hecho pro-israelita, también la criticariais



Desde que enseñó el parrús se le perdona todo.


----------



## wanamaker (18 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Si vosotros, los gentiles de mierda, teníais como divinidad suprema al fuego y le cantabais a la luna como buenos salvajes, fuimos los judíos quienes os enseñamos lo que era el monoteísmo y lo que esto implicaba; el inexorable reconocimiento y adoración de un único Dios. Sin embargo lleváis el paganismo tan incrustado en el ADN que en vuestra religión cucktolica adoráis a mil santos, a otros mil ángeles y a otras mil vírgenes, no muy diferente a las creencias hinduistas. Y como guinda del pastel pensáis que Dios se encarnó en un hombre, para nosotros en el mejor de los casos esto es un mal chiste, pero en realidad es pura blasfemia.
> 
> Y te informo que en nuestro calendario es el año 5782. Para vosotros es el 2022 porque estáis aquí desde el día de ayer y vais a desaparecer pasado mañana.



Los que no comen segun que cosas por no se que mierda libro.


----------



## Tzadik (18 Ene 2022)

Asocian al islam con los moros 


Y la mayoría de las mujeres asocian a los moros con malotes morenitos con pelazo, de polla grande, que son buenos empotradores, cargados de testo y hombres tradicionales.


Hay feministas que se ceban con el hombre blanco y a estos se las dejan pasar todas, de hecho se hacen novios moros uno detrás de otro mientras dan latigazos al remero blanco estrogenizado


----------



## Von Riné (18 Ene 2022)

Apoyar a palestina es común entre las rojas.


----------



## Tzadik (18 Ene 2022)

Si pensáis que los narigudos que controlan el mundo tienen algo que ver con los judíos de Israel es que no sabéis ni por dónde os sopla el viento.


De hecho eso es lo que quieren que penséis y hagáis, utilizar a un grupo de gente religioso de saco para todas las atrocidades que cometen 4 hijos de la gran puta que nada tienen que ver ni con las religiónes Abrahamicas ni con ningún país en concreto...


----------



## MCC (18 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Y vosotros tras nosotros. Qué es lo que no entiendes de que acabar con los europeos por ENVIDIA significa autodestruiros. Porque no es tan difícil de entender. Los moros os los podéis llevar con vosotros que para eso son vuestro invento y brazo armado ocasional,... hasta que decidan que la traición sienta mejor siguiendo vuestro ejemplo.
> 
> Me río porque un tío que se inventa o altera la realidad a conveniencia y en función de lo que le interesa a su "pueblo" está desacreditado para opinar de cualquier tema, como para ponerme a charlar en serio con él en plan coleguitas. Yo dialogo con mis congéneres, no soy como "otros" que necesitan de la opinión de sus supuestos rivales (que no lo son porque no nos importáis nada) para autoafirmarse en su odio que es lo único que les hace avanzar cada día porque carecen de motivaciones de índole superior. ¿Qué se puede sacar en claro dialogando con un tío que tiene permitida la mentira obscena como recurso intelectual y vital? No se compadrea con quien te quiere mal.



¿Y en que momento he dicho una sola mentira, gentil hombre? ¿Acaso no es verdad que vuestra natalidad es paupérrima porque carecéis de testosterona para preñar a vuestras mujeres?

Nosotros no comulgamos con nuestros archienemigos los moros, a quienes juramos oponernos hasta que el sol se trague a la tierra. Vosotros, por otra parte, dependéis de que Argelia os suministre gas para calentaros y le pedís sumisamente a Marruecos que os vigile la frontera sur. Estáis avasallados a los moros y es un hecho, no una mentira. Admítelo y vas a vivir mejor. Y puede que con el tiempo cambies al cristianismo por el islam, tus ancestros hicieron lo mismo cambiando el paganismo ibero por la religión cucktolica.

¿Has pensado que nombre musulmán vas a usar ante tu inminente conversión? Es duro el tiempo que te ha tocado vivir.


----------



## Libistros (18 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Admítelo y vas a vivir mejor



Pequeño troll de nueva cuña que no sabe ni leer (y escribir aún menos): lo único que tienes que admitir es tu ENVIDIA malsana transmitida de generación en generación, lo único por lo que encuentras un motivo para la propia existencia. Nadie tiene la culpa de vuestra existencia de cascarón vacío. 

A diferencia de ti, que mientes por motivos religiosos cuando convenga, yo en ningún momento he negado la realidad de los acontecimientos que estamos viviendo, me limito a señalar que vuestra venganza consumada acaba con vuestra propia extinción, asume TÚ la incuestionable realidad de los acontecimientos: para poder parasitar hace falta un huésped y sin nosotros ya no existe uno viable. XOXO


----------



## MCC (18 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Pequeño troll de nueva cuña que no sabe ni leer (y escribir aún menos): lo único que tienes que admitir es tu ENVIDIA malsana transmitida de generación en generación, lo único por lo que encuentras un motivo para la propia existencia. Nadie tiene la culpa de vuestra existencia de cascarón vacío.
> 
> A diferencia de ti, que mientes por motivos religiosos cuando convenga, yo en ningún momento he negado la realidad de los acontecimientos que estamos viviendo, me limito a señalar que vuestra venganza consumada acaba con vuestra propia extinción, asume TÚ la incuestionable realidad de los acontecimientos: para poder parasitar hace falta un huésped y sin nosotros ya no existe uno viable. XOXO



Ya gentil, si vas a seguir con la misma retahíla ten la decencia de guardar silencio y no caer en la inmundicia de la conspiparanoia. Bajo tu sesgada visión del mundo afirmas que los judíos somos los culpables de que tu país se este yendo por el drenaje donde se va la mierda. Y no, no tenemos nada que ver con que tus mujeres sean unas putarronas que prefieren subirse al carrusel de pollas en vez de formar una familia y parir hijos. Y no tenemos nada que ver con que tus políticos sean unos traidores que malvendieron la soberanía energética de España a Argelia, la económica a Alemania y la militar a los Estados Unidos.

Crees que los judíos somos los culpables de la decadencia de España y te posicionas a favor de los europeos, tus auténticos verdugos, quienes te metieron un rey francés al que le rindes pleitesía y quienes tramaron artimañas contra España para convertirla en un país playero carente de industria, cosa que han conseguido con rotundo éxito a través de la UE.

Que poca memoria tenéis los españoles, y cuanta miopía para no ver quienes son vuestros enemigos y quienes vuestros aliados.

Y así os va.


----------



## El Exterminador (18 Ene 2022)

Apoyar un pueblo que es asediado, vilipendiado y humillado a diario por otro estado, lo hace de una religión o otra? Es necesario ser de una religión? Inteligencia del paleto facha medio no da para más


----------



## Libistros (19 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Bajo tu sesgada visión del mundo afirmas que los judíos somos los culpables de que tu país se este yendo por el drenaje donde se va la mierda.



Por cosas como esas es por las que no se debate con gente como tú: aunque yo no haya afirmado ni de manera directa ni tan siquiera indirecta tal cosa, tú, te la inventas. ¡Di que sí!, si no te gusta la realidad invéntate otra, total dentro de poco vas a estar en "Narnia" con los mismos a los que tanto detestas,... la ironía.

No te voy a poner en el ignore porque eso sería darte una relevancia de la que careces; ¡sigue mintiendo!, no te engañas ni a ti mismo, lo sabes y, por ello, estás todavía más rabioso.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (19 Ene 2022)

Lo que tienen que hacer los judíos es dejar de pedir el oro de hace 500 años y devolver el país que han robado hace dos días.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (19 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> ¿Y en que momento he dicho una sola mentira, gentil hombre? ¿Acaso no es verdad que vuestra natalidad es paupérrima porque carecéis de testosterona para preñar a vuestras mujeres?
> 
> Nosotros no comulgamos con nuestros archienemigos los moros, a quienes juramos oponernos hasta que el sol se trague a la tierra. Vosotros, por otra parte, dependéis de que Argelia os suministre gas para calentaros y le pedís sumisamente a Marruecos que os vigile la frontera sur. Estáis avasallados a los moros y es un hecho, no una mentira. Admítelo y vas a vivir mejor. Y puede que con el tiempo cambies al cristianismo por el islam, tus ancestros hicieron lo mismo cambiando el paganismo ibero por la religión cucktolica.
> 
> ¿Has pensado que nombre musulmán vas a usar ante tu inminente conversión? Es duro el tiempo que te ha tocado vivir.



Os tiraremos otra vez, a los dos.

Y esta vez a los gitanos también, sin fallos.


----------



## MCC (19 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Por cosas como esas es por las que no se debate con gente como tú: aunque yo no haya afirmado ni de manera directa ni tan siquiera indirecta tal cosa, tú, te la inventas. ¡Di que sí!, si no te gusta la realidad invéntate otra, total dentro de poco vas a estar en "Narnia" con los mismos a los que tanto detestas,... la ironía.
> 
> No te voy a poner en el ignore porque eso sería darte una relevancia de la que careces; ¡sigue mintiendo!, no te engañas ni a ti mismo, lo sabes y, por ello, estás todavía más rabioso.



No me llames rabioso que es ti a quien te sale espuma de la boca. Y para no darme importancia, aquí te tengo en mi mano yendo y viniendo como si fueras un yoyo.


----------



## MCC (19 Ene 2022)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Os tiraremos otra vez, a los dos.
> 
> Y esta vez a los gitanos también, sin fallos.



Inténtalo. Así acabaron los alemanes después de tocarnos los huevos:







Ya sabes el precio a pagar si quieres librarte de nosotros, ¿eh?


----------



## Sardónica (19 Ene 2022)

Esta oleada de inframujeres son el resultado de la carencia afectiva.
Desde la incorporación de la mujer al trabajo, tomado como un hito de la hostia, los hijos han estado tirados en casa.

Por estar limpiando la mierda en las casas de otros, sirviendo cafés a destajo o desarrollando varices en cualquier supermercado, los hijos han crecido solos y asilvestrados.

En un núcleo familiar tradicional lo ideal sería ir alternando períodos laborales de trabajo. Unos años el padre y otros la madre.
Tener un hijo ES UN TRABAJO a tiempo completo. 

Lo suyo habría sido haber luchado por unos salarios dignos para que 1 sueldo fuese suficiente.

Ahora curran los 2 por un montante que no les permite ni llegar a fin de mes.

En los 70 y 80 la gente compraba los pisos a tocateja y libres de okupas.

Los hijos han sido totalmente desatendidos y el Estado ha ocupado ese vacío.


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Ene 2022)

Bocachancla sin cojones para hacer lo que dice.

Tira a la mierda, eunuco.


----------



## nate (19 Ene 2022)

Buenas piernacas tiene la pava. A mi solo por eso me pone burro.


----------



## SrPurpuron (19 Ene 2022)

No es eso, es que necesitan estar en tensión constante.


----------



## naburiano (19 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Es mil veces mejor un judío k un moro



Si te echan de tu tierra es peor que una conquista.

Y sólo lo ves así hoy en día. Hace 200 años, cuando todos los judíos eran ortodoxos, no creo que pensases lo mismo.


----------



## naburiano (19 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Inténtalo. Así acabaron los alemanes después de tocarnos los huevos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 911347
> 
> ...



El pueblo "elegido", con ese tipo de actitudes que tenéis, es normal que siempre os echen de todos lados.

Por cierto, eso que haces de decir que el lobby no tiene poder, que eso es paranoia y a la vez sueltas que los del lobby tenéis poder, con tu amenaza-"comentario" que has escrito, dice mucho de vosotros.

Os jodera por motivos identitarios, pero lo que deberíais hacer tanto los judíos como los moros es renunciar a vuestras religiones totalitarias y/o a vuestras aspiraciones nacionales exclusivistas.

Os iría mejor. Y de paso tocaríais menos los cojones al resto del mundo.


----------



## hortera (19 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Si te echan de tu tierra es peor que una conquista.
> 
> Y sólo lo ves así hoy en día. Hace 200 años, cuando todos los judíos eran ortodoxos, no creo que pensases lo mismo.



El islam lleva 1000 años conquistando tierras, léase Hispania


----------



## naburiano (19 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> El islam lleva 1000 años conquistando tierras, léase Hispania



Que si, si el islam es aborrecible, estoy de acuerdo.

Pero en el conflicto Israel-Palestina, me posicionó más por el bando palestino.


----------



## hortera (19 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Que si, si el islam es aborrecible, estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Pero en el conflicto Israel-Palestina, me posicionó más por el bando palestino.



El Islam ya tiene medio mundo, deja un trozito para los judíos k tampoco pasa nada


----------



## naburiano (19 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> El Islam ya tiene medio mundo, deja un trozito para los judíos k tampoco pasa nada



No, no deberían haber expulsado a los palestinos.


----------



## machotafea (20 Ene 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Los progres suelen apoyar a los palestinos, porque siempre están destruyendo, y los palestinos son musulmanes llenos de odio a la cultura occidental y más a los judíos claro, que es lo que tienen más cerca molestándoles.
> 
> Palestina no existe, es un termino romano que sacaron despues de la revuelta aquella para fastidiar a los judíos, el territorio antes de que lo llamaran Israel se llamaba Canaán. Cuando los hebreos salieron de egipto, en la tierra de canaan había diversos reinos y ninguno se llamaba "Palestina".
> 
> ...



Vete de ejpaña y deja todo a los Moros, que vamos a tu casa, que nos la merecemos más que tú. 

Y dile a la asquerosa de tu hermana que me espere sin las bragas en la cama.


----------



## Libistros (21 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> El pueblo "elegido", con ese tipo de actitudes que tenéis, es normal que siempre os echen de todos lados.
> 
> Por cierto, eso que haces de decir que el lobby no tiene poder, que eso es paranoia y a la vez sueltas que los del lobby tenéis poder, con tu amenaza-"comentario" que has escrito, dice mucho de vosotros.
> 
> ...



Es un pobre diablo que no sabe ni interpretar lo que lee. Haces mal en seguirle la corriente, es lo que pretende. Yo he intercambiado unos pocos mensajes con él y ya puedes ver la bilis, el odio y envidia que rezuma, retorciendo argumentos para dárselas de víctima y de orador profesional al mismo tiempo; incluso cuando mi argumento de base es claramente pesimista con nuestra situación lo retuerce para tratar de hacerse pasar por un pobre inocente maltratado, algo parecido a lo que hacen en esos campamentos de verano a los que se retiran en su etapa estudiantil en los que se dedican a dar cera y pulir cera entre ellos.

Y luego está la sombra que tiene que le va dando likes como un idiota porque es todavía más lelo que el anterior y porque su único argumento consiste en dejar a las claras su componente mafioso: "Fuenteovejuna, todos a una." Para qué tener pensamiento y criterio propio cuando se vive muy bien a la sombra del colectivo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (21 Ene 2022)

A todas las chatis cañeras que saben "algo" de política les mola el tema Palestino


----------



## hortera (22 Ene 2022)

joder la mujer es imbécil, solo te hace falta para tomar una postura fijarse en lo que hacen las hembras para hacer lo contrario, son frívolas , no analizan, se quedan con las apariencias


----------



## ChortiHunter (22 Ene 2022)

Quiere que la dominen como la dominaban los viejos que le la trincaban cuando era una niña. Es lo que tiene se actor y vivir en es mundillo.


----------



## hortera (22 Ene 2022)

Europa en su cobardía se ha entregado al islam, esto va a ser un estercolero


----------



## Lester_33 (22 Ene 2022)

Después de ver lo que la gran judiada plutocrática internacional está montando con el kobi, hasta el tato tendría que ser ”propalestino"


----------

